# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  تم ختانها الختان الفرعوني وتخاف من الزواج

## حكاية روووح

أنا من مصر، من الصعيد، وأهلي ختنوني وأنا طفلة، وكان عندي حينها7 أيام، وقاموا بختان خاطئ، حيث قاموا بقطع البظر كاملا مع الشفرين الداخليين، وأنا اخاف الزواج، وأرفضه؛ لأنه ليس لدي أي رغبه للزواج، أخشي من أن يحصل لي مشاكل مع زوجي، ولكني أرغب كأي فتاة أن أتزوج وأصبح أما . فهل أهلي ظلموني وسيعاقبهم الله تعالى، وأي عقاب ؟ وماذا أفعل لكي تحل عندي هذه المشكلة؟ وأحس برغبة لكن لا أدري بأي شيء أدعو الله تعالى ، ولا أدري ماذا أفعل، وهل لمشكلتي حل أم لا، وهل سأظل باردة كارهة للجماع والزواج أم لا ، آمل الرد لأني أشعر أن حياتي تدمرت .

نص الجواب

الحمد لله

أولا:

ختان الإناث مشروع، وهو دائر بين الوجوب والندب، وقد ذكرنا اختلاف العلماء في حكمه في جواب السؤال رقم :Frown: 60314). 

ويكون الختان بقطع شيء من الجلدة التي كعرف الديك فوق مخرج البول، والسنّة أن لا تُقطع كلّها، بل جزء منها . وينظر: "الموسوعة الفقهية" (19/ 28).

ومن الحكمة أن يُتبع في ذلك المصلحة فإن كانت القطعة كبيرة، أُخذ منها، وإلا تُركت.

ولعل ذلك يختلف باختلاف خِلقة النّساء، وهذا يتفاوت بين البلاد الحارّة والباردة .

وقد أرشد صلى الله عليه وسلم امرأة كانت تختن بالمدينة ، إلى صفة الختان المشروع ، وذلك فيما روى أبو داود (5271) والطبراني في الأوسط ، والبيهقي في الشعب عَنْ أُمِّ عَطِيَّةَ الْأَنْصَارِيَّةِ :" أَنَّ امْرَأَةً كَانَتْ تَخْتِنُ بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَقَالَ لَهَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : لَا تُنْهِكِي فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَحْظَى لِلْمَرْأَةِ ، وَأَحَبُّ إِلَى الْبَعْلِ والحديث صححه الألباني في "صحيح أبي داود" .

وفي رواية : أشِمِّي ولا تنهكي والإشمام : أخذ اليسير في الختان ، والنهك : المبالغة في القطع.

ثانيا:

ما ذكرت من قطع البظر والشُّفْرين تصرف خاطئ، ناتج عن جهل، لا عن عمد؛ فإنه لا يُظن بالوالدين تعمد إلحاق الضرر بابنتهم في العاجل أو الآجل.

وينبغي نصح الآباء والأمهات والتحذير من هذا التصرف الخاطئ الضار.

ثالثا:

لا ينبغي أن تستسلمي للظنون والأوهام، فإنه يمكن للزوجين الجماع والاستمتاع مع وجود ما ذكرت؛ ولو احتاج الأمر إلى مراجعة طبيبة ثقة ، فلا بأس بذلك.

والرغبة الجنسية لها علاقة بالهرمونات التي في الجسم، وليس بشكل الأعضاء التناسلية الخارجية.

وينظر:

http://bit.ly/384mAjr

وينظر: http://bit.ly/384mAjr

ولا شك أن النساء في منطقتك ممن يختتن نفس الختان، قد تزوجن وأنجبن، ومنهن من تعيش حياة هانئة، وأنت لن تخرجي عن ذلك إن شاء الله.

ونوصيك بتقوى الله تعالى، فإنه سبحانه تكفل لأهل التقوى بالحياة السعيدة، والرزق الهنيء. قال تعالى: وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً * وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْراً الطلاق/2،3 .

وقال سبحانه: مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحاً مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّهُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ النحل/97.

نسأل الله أن يرزقك الزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة والحياة الهانئة.

والله أعلم.

الإسلام سؤال وجواب



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

